#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Είδηση: Καταχώρηση Ηλεκτρονικού Παραβόλου (εφαρμογή e-paravolo) για Εγγραφή ή Ανανέωση Συνδρομής στο Μητρώο Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών

## Xάρης

Διαβάστε την είδηση εδώ --> http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...84%CF%8E%CE%BD.

----------

